# Can villagers move in on paths?



## Katewho93 (Jan 18, 2017)

So I've definitely had villagers destroy my paths before the update but I heard someone say recently that with the Amiibo update they can't/won't move in where there's a path laid down. Any truth to this because it would be a whole lot easier than plot resetting or placing pwp's where you don't want them to put their house!


----------



## Drew1234 (Jan 18, 2017)

True. They can't.


----------



## Katewho93 (Jan 18, 2017)

IT'S A FREAKING MIRACLE YA'LL!


----------



## HMCaprica (Jan 18, 2017)

Well this only helps if you have paths. Doesn't help when you have an over full hybrid town and every house is permanently set for the last 2 years. I have absolutely nowhere I could transplant my precious hybrids temporarily as both beaches are completely full with them and all pwp's have been locked in for just as long as well. If I wanted to move in one of the new villagers they would have to go exactly where the villager I have moving out. They can't even be one space away. If I had a mishap, I would have to start all over because I have had to change my town so many times to accommodate those move in/move outs that I have boxed myself in. And I don't want to do that because 1.It is my first NL town ever 2.It is the best designed town I have and have ever had 3.Has the most hybrids(over 1200), and most clovers (300-450) that covers ever inch that is not covered with hybrids.
I do have some paths but nothing that would help me remotely.


----------



## Katewho93 (Jan 19, 2017)

HMCaprica said:


> Well this only helps if you have paths. Doesn't help when you have an over full hybrid town and every house is permanently set for the last 2 years. I have absolutely nowhere I could transplant my precious hybrids temporarily as both beaches are completely full with them and all pwp's have been locked in for just as long as well. If I wanted to move in one of the new villagers they would have to go exactly where the villager I have moving out. They can't even be one space away. If I had a mishap, I would have to start all over because I have had to change my town so many times to accommodate those move in/move outs that I have boxed myself in. And I don't want to do that because 1.It is my first NL town ever 2.It is the best designed town I have and have ever had 3.Has the most hybrids(over 1200), and most clovers (300-450) that covers ever inch that is not covered with hybrids.
> I do have some paths but nothing that would help me remotely.



Whoa, I'm gonna call you the hybrid queen! Do you have the dream suit unlocked? I'd love to take a look!


----------



## HMCaprica (Jan 19, 2017)

Katewho93 said:


> Whoa, I'm gonna call you the hybrid queen! Do you have the dream suit unlocked? I'd love to take a look!



Yes but with the new update I haven't gotten a new dream address for it yet and is on lock down so as to prevent unwanted movers going in or out. Really hate that the new update did this because the dream town was super gorgeous. It was set at 6 pm when all the lights first come on but it's during spring blossom season so it such an amazing dusky rose and purple tint to the sky setting and having all those petals floating around is one of the best dream town settings I have ever done. Creates this fantasy ambient feeling when your walking through all the hybrids. I have a lot of the fantasy pwp's set up too. Also that town is strictly all hybrids and in these beautiful patches with different pwp setup scenes. I will have to go on my computer and upload a few of the screen shots I have.
Sorry to go on and on but really so damn proud of such a creation. Took me three years and all hybrids were grown within their patches and not transplanted from the beach or duped or hacked. With the exception of my first two blue roses grown in the 4x4 flower planter pwp and then just removed the planters and planted them side by side in my massive blue roses park. If you would like to actually visit some time let me know. Would love to open it up and show people around again!!! XD


----------



## John Wick (Jul 1, 2017)

Drew1234 said:


> True. They can't.



They just did. Three times in the last week. 

I left spaces and they destroyed my town even moved in front of a bridge flush against Re-Tail.


----------



## Bowie (Jul 1, 2017)

I think the likelihood of them doing it has just been decreased. That's the way it would seem, at least.

It's probably not paths at all. Probably has something to do with trees or flowers now or something like that. It'll be something people have next to their paths.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jul 1, 2017)

They can't unless every space is filled with a pattern then they'll move in randomly over the patterns.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 1, 2017)

No they still can. I just had some stupid villager think it was a great idea to slam their home right in an azalea path and block off all my pwps. Like why?

I knew they were coming and so I cleared areas in several areas and placed paths where I didn't want them. But nope, guess they didn't like the five or so places I kept open for them. Let's just ruin a themed section, cause I am smarts.


----------



## Bluebellie (Jul 1, 2017)

I just recently did new game and set paths everywhere and only left open where I wanted any new villager to move in. I had 10 open spots and So far I have all the new ones set up where they are supposed to. I made sure I followed all the proper protocols on how close each house had to be and how many squares I needed. It was very calculated but it's working!


----------



## Loriii (Jul 1, 2017)

They don't, unless you cover and fill every inch of your town with them. I have yet to experience when they move in on paths though.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jul 2, 2017)

If you've updated your game and/or are playing Animal Crossing New Leaf Welcome Amiibo Festival than no, but if you're playing the old un-updated version than they can move in on paths. 
Also if you fill your entire town with paths and there isn't any free 4x4 spaces left than they will move over paths


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 2, 2017)

I had four or five spaces wide open in different locations though and my newest villager goes and places their home in the middle of a path and cut off everything. It looks so unpleasant now lol.

They're going away via an amiibo scan, first thing. Hasta la vista, baby. It can still happen, but it must be very rare.


----------



## SublimeDonut (Jul 4, 2017)

I don't undestand why won't Nintendo just not allow them to move where there are flowers or trees. Or hang villager pics on the walls.


----------



## IronClocks (Jul 4, 2017)

I've heard this was confirmed to be true with the update and I tested it. The only way they would is if every square inch of your town is covered in paths, pwps etc and there is nowhere else for a villager to spawn in


----------

